# What's Your Favourite CCFL Colour?



## Techtu (Sep 30, 2010)

Just curious to everyone's favourite colour of lighting for use in your case/car/desk etc..

... if you happen to have any lighting in a strange place then you should also post pictures to show


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 30, 2010)

White. Least chavy.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 30, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> White. Least chavy.



Pffft... hardly, I'd say White is the colour of the Chav nation flag... ofcourse with the Burberry pattern.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 30, 2010)

It's natural. Colours just make computers look bad, imo.

UV is interesting. 

No colour is nice though.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 30, 2010)

My personal favourite is between white and orange, white because as you said it's natural, but orange because it gives it a nice glow


----------



## Gas2100 (Sep 30, 2010)

white here too..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 30, 2010)

Orange please.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 30, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Orange please.



Was about to order some orange one's but I've just overspent on other silly things I don't need


----------



## blkhogan (Sep 30, 2010)

Anything but freaking blue.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 30, 2010)

All are nice besides Pink and Purple.


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 30, 2010)

yellow snow


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2010)

other: none.

spend the money on the hardware, not the useless bling.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Sep 30, 2010)

none,  buy a case fan or a case of beer for that matter.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2010)

blue/red/uv..

all depends on the theme of the build.


EDIT:- *WooHOO!!!!!
500 posts!!
one moar star to meh collection!!!
and a century on thanks tooo!!!!*


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 30, 2010)

UV for me, I used to check money with them and have a laugh looking at driving licences and passports etc.
Interesting to see green is in the lead at the time of this post...


----------



## caleb (Sep 30, 2010)

none


----------



## JATownes (Sep 30, 2010)

White.  I prefer none and usually have them off, but they are nice when friends come over and want to see the internals.  I just switch them on, give a glance, then shut them back off.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 2, 2010)

JATownes said:


> White.  I prefer none and usually have them off, but they are nice when friends come over and want to see the internals.  I just switch them on, give a glance, then shut them back off.



+ 1 That's the only real time I like to use them, even more so as I'm pretty much the only geek out of my friends so something as simple as some lighting makes all the difference to them


----------



## Igorius (Oct 6, 2010)

I like *blue*. I have two cathode glow and the color *blue* illuminated fans in my case Lancool K62 Black Lord. My speed controller Zalman ZM-FC1Plus also has *blue* LEDs near the knobs.


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 10, 2010)

BLUE! preferably UV BLUE


----------



## AsRock (Oct 10, 2010)

White shows more detail i think.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm currently using blue CCFL's and LED's sparsely in my computers. But, if I ever build another rig for myself, it's going to have a red theme


----------



## Techtu (Oct 10, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I'm currently using blue CCFL's and LED's sparsely in my computers. But, if I ever build another rig for myself, it's going to have a red theme



So really you should of chose red  

Title say's what's your favourite... not what are you using...


----------



## PhysXerror (Oct 10, 2010)

Blue/UV is a nice combination


----------



## Reventon (Oct 10, 2010)

White or UV. At the time I made my current rig, I liked red. My new rig will have minimal lighting, and it will be white or UV if any.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 10, 2010)

white is clean


----------



## Techtu (Oct 10, 2010)

At no point did I expect to see blue in the lead


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 10, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> At no point did I expect to see blue in the lead



well most cases are pre-lit by blue stuff


----------



## PhysXerror (Oct 10, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> At no point did I expect to see blue in the lead



Whats wrong with blue? I admit its over used, but thats just because its awesome


----------

